# UK Wiltshire Bottle & Collectors Fair 2017 - Video



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 4, 2017)

UK BOTTLE SHOW
THE WILTSHIRE BOTTLE & COLLECTORS FAIR
CORSHAM - SUNDAY 24th SEPTEMBER 2017






If you have a little time to kill then this 20 minute video of a local UK bottle show
that I have put up on Youtube may just fill the gap!!
    If you don't like the music turn it down and play your own!

    -

    Link to the show photographs for those that may be members of the UK forum:

http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/...otographs-2017


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2017)

What a great video. It nicely shows a variety of English glass and stoneware.


----------

